# WHAT U THINK BOUT GUYS CLUB HOPPING???



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I THINK THERE IS LOYALTY CODE WHEN JOINING A CAR CLUB, THE ONLY REASON FOR JOINING ANOTHER CLUB IS IF YOU ARE KICKED OUT OF THE CLUB U CURRENTLY IN OR THE CLUB BREAKS UP COMPLETLY...WHATS EVERTONES OPINION ON THIS??


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Blood in, blood out. I'll always only be affiliated SOLELY with my 1 club. I've never been in another club before this, nor will I be in a different club after this. If it 'fell apart', I'd be solo. My .02 cents anyhow - And that's that.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

No clubs


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It's not a gang. 

Not a big deal.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i think theres a difference from for example, lets say a person who is hopping into a shit load of different clubs back to back or every few months versus the guy who was in a different car club 3 or 4 years ago, or even 6 or 10 months ago, wasnt for him, got out, took his time away and now hes ready to make a new start and join something different. i wouldnt really call that club hopping. its better planning this time around.


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

I think now you are seeing more club hooping, due to lack of loyalty and comitment. when clubs see that,and Let them in, They are taking the chance this individual is club hop again. Easy way to avoid this is really look at this individual in there probation period and if you see there is no commited, cut them loose.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

To me a club mean family; morals;standards and respect not fashion. But each there own


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Do what you like to be happy, 

Every club has issues,


whos to say the club wasnt loyal to that member


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

leo said:


> Do what you like to be happy,
> 
> Every club has issues,
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

leo said:


> Do what you like to be happy,
> 
> Every club has issues,
> 
> ...


Real talk right there. Guys calling you family and saying things are for life but talking shit about you, your ride, or both. True way to find out if your club was down for you is take a step away and see if anyone from that club ever calls to see how you're doing, invites you to things, or even acknowledges you exist after calling you "family". Real family stays true FOR LIFE no matter what.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Real talk right there. Guys calling you family and saying things are for life but talking shit about you, your ride, or both. True way to find out if your club was down for you is take a step away and see if anyone from that club ever calls to see how you're doing, invites you to things, or even acknowledges you exist after calling you "family". Real family stays true FOR LIFE no matter what.


 very well said


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Real talk right there. Guys calling you family and saying things are for life but talking shit about you, your ride, or both. True way to find out if your club was down for you is take a step away and see if anyone from that club ever calls to see how you're doing, invites you to things, or even acknowledges you exist after calling you "family". Real family stays true FOR LIFE no matter what.



holdup


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

leo said:


> Do what you like to be happy,
> 
> Every club has issues,
> 
> ...


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

crenshaw magraw said:


> very well said


X2


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Why are men worried about what other men do?

Who gives a fuck and don't let them into your club. If you make a probation period painful enough to show ones true colours then you won't have "club hoppers". 

Plus don't join a club that gets guys just for the numbers. They are breeding grounds fir jumpers lol.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

My club is small but we have alot of respect in our town for all the community involvement, i had a homie whom WAS my best homie just get out and join a big well known club just cuz they will help him get his car done. Thats all good but i guess i was brought up old school and am loyal to one club thru the hard times and GOODTIMES....We currently hold the biggest lowrider show in our area and there is some big name clubs here, but due to our hard work and dedication we get respect from out of town clubs, we may not have the best cars out but we have a great group of guys whom have nice ass cars and we represent all over az and southern cali....oh well it is what it is...guess u find out who the loyal members are at the end of the day...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Big Hollywood said:


> Blood in, blood out. I'll always only be affiliated SOLELY with my 1 club. I've never been in another club before this, nor will I be in a different club after this. If it 'fell apart', I'd be solo. My .02 cents anyhow - And that's that.


Blah Blah Blah


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Hollywood said:


> Blood in, blood out. I'll always only be affiliated SOLELY with my 1 club. I've never been in another club before this, nor will I be in a different club after this. If it 'fell apart', I'd be solo. My .02 cents anyhow - And that's that.


:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Blah Blah Blah


Lol..


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I dont think about guys /topic


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> I dont think about guys /topic


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

through thick and thin the real ones stay in.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

in the past 4 years we have had 3 members leave the car club lets just say they can't be found. they new the rules nd payed the price for leaving


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1. how can you lowride for yourself or your club when you are worried about what another man is doing with his time.

2. see signature to answer your question.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> 1. how can you lowride for yourself or your club when you are worried about what another man is doing with his time.
> 
> 2. see signature to answer your question.


UR SIG DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Real talk right there. Guys calling you family and saying things are for life but talking shit about you, your ride, or both. True way to find out if your club was down for you is take a step away and see if anyone from that club ever calls to see how you're doing, invites you to things, or even acknowledges you exist after calling you "family". Real family stays true FOR LIFE no matter what.


True words....


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

^ I agree, thats just one of the reasons why I quit the club I was in, but at least ive only been in one club


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> UR SIG DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.


Neither does your screen name.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

rgarcia15928 said:


> My club is small but we have alot of respect in our town for all the community involvement, i had a homie whom WAS my best homie just get out and join a big well known club just cuz they will help him get his car done. Thats all good but i guess i was brought up old school and am loyal to one club thru the hard times and GOODTIMES....We currently hold the biggest lowrider show in our area and there is some big name clubs here, but due to our hard work and dedication we get respect from out of town clubs, we may not have the best cars out but we have a great group of guys whom have nice ass cars and we represent all over az and southern cali....oh well it is what it is...guess u find out who the loyal members are at the end of the day...


Most guys dont last pass 2 years, I wait until they have been an active supporting member for 5 years, then I start to feel they are going to be in for the long hall,
BUT even then I have known members who have been great members for 11 years and still, leave to different clubs.

I just look at it like, I enjoy what they bring to the table when they bring it.

All clubs have some sort of issues


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

all you can do is your part to make others feel welcomed and help out in anyway you can. it takes a selfless individual to make a car club a great experiance for you and those around you. as for me i hate others and feel zero need to be told what to do on my car it will get done my way with my time, talent, and money. why i need losers validating me.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

Well here is my 2 cents....Sometimes members leave your club cause they either can't take your requirments or they are looking to get into a club that really takes there cars to another level. When one member is trying to build a car to a certain level and he sees that the rest of the club is not really worried about buiding there cars say because of financial reasons or cause it's not in there priority list he gets discouraged and feels like instead of trying to change the whole club he would much rather go to a diffrent club where the whole club has the same goal of building top notch steet/show cars that's why it's called a CAR CLUB not a PARTY CLUB. Never the less if u are close (like your brother close) to this Member just cause he has different ideas as far as building his car and dicides to go with a different club that should not be a reason to talk shit about him or the club he joins.........This just goes to show how sometimes people that you thought of as family and should be there thru hardtimes and GOODTIMES can turn on u if you don't stay with them in a CLUB....


----------



## lukie13 (Mar 28, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> My club is small but we have alot of respect in our town for all the community involvement, i had a homie whom WAS my best homie just get out and join a big well known club just cuz they will help him get his car done. Thats all good but i guess i was brought up old school and am loyal to one club thru the hard times and GOODTIMES....We currently hold the biggest lowrider show in our area and there is some big name clubs here, but due to our hard work and dedication we get respect from out of town clubs, we may not have the best cars out but we have a great group of guys whom have nice ass cars and we represent all over az and southern cali....oh well it is what it is...guess u find out who the loyal members are at the end of the day...


One word homie !!!!!LOYALTY!!!!!!stay true to the blue


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Latins Finest said:


> I think now you are seeing more club hooping, due to lack of loyalty and comitment. when clubs see that,and Let them in, They are taking the chance this individual is club hop again. Easy way to avoid this is really look at this individual in there probation period and if you see there is no commited, cut them loose.


X2


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

AZ-GTIMER said:


> Well here is my 2 cents....Sometimes members leave your club cause they either can't take your requirments or they are looking to get into a club that really takes there cars to another level. When one member is trying to build a car to a certain level and he sees that the rest of the club is not really worried about buiding there cars say because of financial reasons or cause it's not in there priority list he gets discouraged and feels like instead of trying to change the whole club he would much rather go to a diffrent club where the whole club has the same goal of building top notch steet/show cars that's why it's called a CAR CLUB not a PARTY CLUB. Never the less if u are close (like your brother close) to this Member just cause he has different ideas as far as building his car and dicides to go with a different club that should not be a reason to talk shit about him or the club he joins.........This just goes to show how sometimes people that you thought of as family and should be there thru hardtimes and GOODTIMES can turn on u if you don't stay with them in a CLUB....


:werd:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:werd:


cashmoneyspeed said:


> Real talk right there. Guys calling you family and saying things are for life but talking shit about you, your ride, or both. True way to find out if your club was down for you is take a step away and see if anyone from that club ever calls to see how you're doing, invites you to things, or even acknowledges you exist after calling you "family". Real family stays true FOR LIFE no matter what.





AZ-GTIMER said:


> Well here is my 2 cents....Sometimes members leave your club Never the less if u are close (like your brother close) to this Member just cause he has different ideas as far as building his car and dicides to go with a different club that should not be a reason to talk shit about him or the club he joins.........This just goes to show how sometimes people that you thought of as family and should be there thru hardtimes and GOODTIMES can turn on u if you don't stay with them in a CLUB....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

dameon said:


> in the past 4 years we have had 3 members leave the car club lets just say they can't be found. they new the rules nd payed the price for leaving


Finally, an answer to the ''4life, what does it really means'' topic: as long as you stay loyal you have one. LOL


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

lone star said:


> Neither does your screen name.


lol...:roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont talk shit behinds anyones back...this post was to see what others thought about this issue i was going thru...amybe i was just trippin??? but anyway im just brought up different i have never and will never jump clubs i stick it out thru thick and thin...just my opinion...regardles little United Dreams car club will be around for a long time to come and we will lose more members and gain more members but one thing is for sure we get the RESPECT in the lowrider community and yuma community....im not banging against no club get that clear...every club has their own rules and requirements im just talking about our club...


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

so when you switched to southwest from slammed society, that was different? I'm just wondering...


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> so when you switched to southwest from slammed society, that was different? I'm just wondering...


Nice ride


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

lowpro85 said:


> Nice ride


Thanks holmes..


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

leo said:


> Do what you like to be happy,
> 
> Every club has issues,
> 
> ...


:nicoderm::yessad:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Blah Blah Blah


:rofl:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

AZ-GTIMER said:


> Well here is my 2 cents....Sometimes members leave your club cause they either can't take your requirments or they are looking to get into a club that really takes there cars to another level. When one member is trying to build a car to a certain level and he sees that the rest of the club is not really worried about buiding there cars say because of financial reasons or cause it's not in there priority list he gets discouraged and feels like instead of trying to change the whole club he would much rather go to a diffrent club where the whole club has the same goal of building top notch steet/show cars that's why it's called a CAR CLUB not a PARTY CLUB. Never the less if u are close (like your brother close) to this Member just cause he has different ideas as far as building his car and dicides to go with a different club that should not be a reason to talk shit about him or the club he joins.........This just goes to show how sometimes people that you thought of as family and should be there thru hardtimes and GOODTIMES can turn on u if you don't stay with them in a CLUB....


:werd:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

allllllllllllllllllllllll the people that talk all that 'brother' this & that mumbo jumbo talk are allllll fake & only a matter of time before there true colors shows & some1 gets jacked.thats y i laugh when peple say"brotherhood" & blah blah blah.....times have changed,their aint nomore stand up men of thier word that r real true friends.club hoppers are jus people searching for identity & respect.i will nvr build a club worthy car,but thats how i look at it from the outsider lookin in.the downest members r the 1's that seem to have thee biggest falling out with their clubs if u ask me.just build your own shit,b a solo rider & get respect as a guy who doesnt follow someone elses personal agendas.IMO.sorry if i offended any 1 but this is from a young rat rod ex-mini trucker that seen many clubs disapate cus the quality in members isnt their from the start.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS TRUE BETTER TO RIDE SOLO LESS DRAMA


King of the Burbz said:


> allllllllllllllllllllllll the people that talk all that 'brother' this & that mumbo jumbo talk are allllll fake & only a matter of time before there true colors shows & some1 gets jacked.thats y i laugh when peple say"brotherhood" & blah blah blah.....times have changed,their aint nomore stand up men of thier word that r real true friends.club hoppers are jus people searching for identity & respect.i will nvr build a club worthy car,but thats how i look at it from the outsider lookin in.the downest members r the 1's that seem to have thee biggest falling out with their clubs if u ask me.just build your own shit,b a solo rider & get respect as a guy who doesnt follow someone elses personal agendas.IMO.sorry if i offended any 1 but this is from a young rat rod ex-mini trucker that seen many clubs disapate cus the quality in members isnt their from the start.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> so when you switched to southwest from slammed society, that was different? I'm just wondering...


Southwest was my own i club i started it up....and slammed society split up....southwest also split...so its all UD now and i wont join any other club unless this club totally falls apart....but i dont see that happenening any time soon


----------



## lukie13 (Mar 28, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Southwest was my own i club i started it up....and slammed society split up....southwest also split...so its all UD now and i wont join any other club unless this club totally falls apart....but i dont see that happenening any time soon


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> I THINK THERE IS LOYALTY CODE WHEN JOINING A CAR CLUB, THE ONLY REASON FOR JOINING ANOTHER CLUB IS IF YOU ARE KICKED OUT OF THE CLUB U CURRENTLY IN OR THE CLUB BREAKS UP COMPLETLY...WHATS EVERTONES OPINION ON THIS??


My 2 cents...They are lost and confused and cant make up there mind. Just a matter of time before he jumps ship and into a new club again. they are trying to set a record for being in the most clubs. I've seen in the past some with their old club tattoos yet they are sporting their latest club colors. You do the math.:run:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

i was in All Eyes on us cc in the bay area (iono if yall heard of them i still havent seen them on here yet) i left mostly because of location most of the members lived local from were the club 1st started bt i stay in sf n we would have meetings in Foster City if ukno the bay area ull know thats a drive


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

two me a car club i like a gang im ready to die for this shit, im ready to kill for the club.


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

dameon said:


> two me a car club i like a gang im ready to die for this shit, im ready to kill for the club.


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :facepalm:*NO!!! CAR CLUBS ARE NOT LIKE GANGS .*


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ragrider 1966 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :facepalm:*NO!!! CAR CLUBS ARE NOT LIKE GANGS .*


:yes:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i think he was kiddin.
Althou, it seems a few clubs might be, unless its all a pose, but i doubt it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> Neither does your screen name.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

posted this on my thread, but its my view. i copied and pasted it here

any club i consider bro has to be drama free. being in a club is supposed to be fun and enjoy every min of it, not an obligation or like a job or have penalties. then its not fun anymore and its like being in a relationship and i have obligations and have to satisfy or else the other is upset. if i cant make it i cant make it and i dont need to feel bad about it or tried to make feel bad about it. i got enough of that i have to deal with with girls id rather ride solo in that case. my priority isnt to pick a club up, its to build my car, enjoy it and have fun with people i call friends and treat me as such and help eachother out. i always said a club isnt made of the cars that are in it, i have no problem joining a club thats all projects. its made by the people in it that you feel are youre homeboys, your brothers and hanging together and cruising is more important than dues and meetings its the company you keep and the time you spend with friends not the plaque. also nobody will ever tell me what to do with my car, im not in this to satisfy anyone but me. and im very rebellious, i dont listen to nobody and i know its a defect but when im told what to do and youre not my boss or a cop or older family member/relative i dont do it im hardheaded like that. a car club should be absolutely no stress, just all fun and drama free. thats it. 

in my neighborhood alone, a small 5 block neighborhood i have a few friends that sundays we get together for a beer or help eachother out cause were working on our cars. between all of us this is what we got

59 impala 
65 impala
48 chevy
67 impala
94 big body
71 custom c10 truck
64 impala
64 cadillac 2 door
40 chevy truck
60 cadillac
50 lincoln
61 lincoln

and these are all within 5 blocks, walking distance from eachother and all these cars are between just us 7 friends. we take our cars out, we cruise, we get together all the time and drink together like on sundays. but were not a club even tho we could be and wed be a good club with good lineup. but what brings us together is that were friends and we enjoy our company and got love for eachother and help eachother, thats why we never felt a need for a plaque. and thats what a club should be even though were not one. and to help eachother. our cars dont hit shops, theyre made here. between all of us, at the martinez house its welding, alllll mechanical work, complete engine and drivetrain, airbag installation, metal fab with tig welder, exhaust, everything you can think of mechanical and welding. at robbies its upholstery, mechanical work and customizing. and at my house its complete tear down and rebuild, upholstery, paint and body, trim restoration and polishing, rewiring, metal treating and rust sealing, glass, mechanical, you guys know the rest youve seen my build so far. built not bought and we build our cars. but its our friendships that bonds us. sounds like im ranting but im trying to be clear and explain myself the best way i can, ive been thru alot with car clubs over and i want to explain why i never stuck with one, cause it wasnt fun anymore. theyre vision of a car club got blurred over trying to compete and pick a name and plaque up, wasnt about friends and hanging out anymore


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I've made my share of mistakes... I'm not perfect. I wish I chose the right club the first time but that didn't happen. In the past I figured a smaller club meant less politics, this is NOT true. In fact in most cases they seem to have more issues since their guidlines haven't been perfected. In some cases the drama was so high that the club split usually causing a change in the over all feel things. I do this because i love cars and for fun with my family. If I feel uncomfortable or in some cases I feel threatened I'm not gonna stick around and wait for the drama to focus on me. For now... I'm club free. One day I'll try it again with a bigger club . Until then I'm gonna keep building my ride and keep teaching my kids that they don't need to stay in an environment filled with drama and hate.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> My 2 cents...They are lost and confused and cant make up there mind. Just a matter of time before he jumps ship and into a new club again. they are trying to set a record for being in the most clubs. I've seen in the past some with their old club tattoos yet they are sporting their latest club colors. You do the math.:run:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> I've made my share of mistakes... I'm not perfect. I wish I chose the right club the first time but that didn't happen. In the past I figured a smaller club meant less politics, this is NOT true. In fact in most cases they seem to have more issues since their guidlines haven't been perfected. In some cases the drama was so high that the club split usually causing a change in the over all feel things. I do this because i love cars and for fun with my family. If I feel uncomfortable or in some cases I feel threatened I'm not gonna stick around and wait for the drama to focus on me. For now... I'm club free. One day I'll try it again with a bigger club . Until then I'm gonna keep building my ride and keep teaching my kids that they don't need to stay in an environment filled with drama and hate.


exactly, well put :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone once said that its better to roll with a stand up member with a beat up project than an asshole with a beautiful finished car.


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Someone once said that its better to roll with a stand up member with a beat up project than an asshole with a beautiful finished car.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> My 2 cents...They are lost and confused and cant make up there mind. Just a matter of time before he jumps ship and into a new club again. they are trying to set a record for being in the most clubs. I've seen in the past some with their old club tattoos yet they are sporting their latest club colors. You do the math.:run:


:rofl::roflmao:Funny shit :yes::bowrofl:but I can see that too


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

King of the Burbz said:


> sorry if i offended any 1 but this is from a young rat rod ex-mini trucker that......


We already stopped listening, homie.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ragrider 1966 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :facepalm:*NO!!! CAR CLUBS ARE NOT LIKE GANGS .*hell NA the name of the sport speaks for its self CAR CLUB!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Hollywood said:


> Blood in, blood out. I'll always only be affiliated SOLELY with my 1 club. I've never been in another club before this, nor will I be in a different club after this. If it 'fell apart', I'd be solo. My .02 cents anyhow - And that's that.


TTT! THATS EXACTELY HOW I FEEL BRO EXCEPT FOR THE BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT PART LOL!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

i think its total disrespect. mufuckas dont believe in the word "LOYALTY" in these days...if u wna hear my story hit me up. i have one tatto on my body and its the car club i was in.The prez kicked me out bkuz my glasshouse didnt have candy paint and switches but i had a nice paint and 13x7s and i was still takn 1st place at tha shows...had foos hatin. next thing i know our so called PRESIDENT HOPPED to another club. i will never " CLUB HOP" .... We all see tha movies and documentaries about " BETRAYAL" AND WHAT HAPPENS TO TURNCOATS"... they become the PREY.... Lowridn is SERIOUS to me and others so mufuckas better start RESPECTIN the LOWRIDNG MOVEMENT....or get SLAPPED AT THE NEXT CAR SHOW I SEE U AT!!!!


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

I think its all about taking your time, weighing out your options, and finding a club that supports you, helps you, respects you, and understands who you are, your situation etc.. if you take your timw, and make a solid decision you shouldnt have to club hop. and if you do hop around, you loose respect in my eyes. one club, or ride solo.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Who gives a fuck


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> Who gives a fuck


x2.....


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

only a dog stays "loyal" without being respected


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ITS LIKE A GANG POR VIDA, BUT ALOT OF YOU LEVA'S HAVE KNOWN SNITCHES IN YOUR CLUB..

SHIT WOULDN'T FLY IN CALI-IMAGE CC


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> I dont think about guys /topic


Topic shoulda been closed after this ******. .

Next thing you knoe they're gonna make a topic about what shirts looks best on what guys

GTFO with that shit and do what you do and stop worrying bout other men. .


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MinieMe209 said:


> Topic shoulda been closed after this ******. .
> 
> Next thing you knoe they're gonna make a topic about what shirts looks best on what guys
> 
> GTFO with that shit and do what you do and stop worrying bout other men. .


I agree wiff dis cawk gobler


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> I agree wiff dis cawk gobler


:h5:



Wait,
Wut?


----------



## Show Time (Apr 14, 2012)

LiL Steven$YG said:


> I think its all about taking your time, weighing out your options, and finding a club that supports you, helps you, respects you, and understands who you are, your situation etc.. if you take your timw, and make a solid decision you shouldnt have to club hop. and if you do hop around, you loose respect in my eyes. one club, or ride solo.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT........sorry for the bump but this topic hit home.......check my sig........


----------



## setonwet (Feb 24, 2012)

All You snatches instead of crying for the men you lost...maybe you should be crying about the cars or the money. Every man has his reason...stop crying over other men's descision...GRAB YOUR BALLS AND RIDE, even if they are hangin on your bumper. ..Maybe they are trying to find a club to fit in, not a club that resembles a gang!

Cars don't bang...they ride.


----------



## KLIQUE 63 RAG (Jan 8, 2013)

*​ONCE A KLIQUER ALWAYS A KLIQUER!!*


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Some matha fuckers r real ignorant some of you r lucky that leave In metropolitan city's that have clubs in every corner and can choose from a variety of car clubs and also is not a fucken gang get the shit write fool and to those who leave on city's that lowriders r barely growing and have to travel far away for shows just to be with people that love and leave the lowrider style now that is lowrider movement and my respects to you guys ....if you move to another state far away from the city you leave then you have my approve of changing clubs cuz there is no way in hell you will have your fellow car club member traveling to your new city !!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

KLIQUE 63 RAG said:


> *​ONCE A KLIQUER ALWAYS A KLIQUER!!*


That's what I'm talking about! Loyalty!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

If ima get down wit a club they gotta be willing to except my car for what it is alot of clubs only.want your car when its done or only if u.meet there criterias i aint sayin fix my car for me or.give me money just help and motivate one another to push there dreams to come true my car aint all that i know but some fools tell me well when u finish it come holla at me and will let u in and ill tellem fuck that you didnt help.me get here so why u only want the final product when u was even in the development stages


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

So i can understand.why some fools flip flop due to club members hassling them or making them change up there car completely but once u get down people will always say hey you used to roll with such n such


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> So i can understand.why some fools flip flop due to club members hassling them or making them change up there car completely but once u get down people will always say hey you used to roll with such n such


----------

